# America in OT Prophets



## D. Paul (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't know if they qualify as a cult or not, but that is not at issue regarding this Q.
Welcome to Shepherd's Chapel
makes the claim that America is in OT prophesy: Isaiah 18. Hal Lindsey teaches this also. *Is it wrong?* ( I think so) *Does it matter?* (I don't know)


----------



## Theognome (Jun 9, 2009)

Is it wrong? Yes. Does it matter? Yes- Isogesis matters.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds (Jun 9, 2009)

I am sure it is wrong, though I have no doubt God put America here. 
If it is wrong, then it must matter, because the truth is our friend, and her enemy, our enemy.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 9, 2009)

Wrong? Yes.
Matters? Sure, because the belief that "USA" is in the Bible just feeds our narcissism.


----------

